
No movie theater in America will play Gemini Man as it was meant to be seen - smacktoward
https://www.polygon.com/2019/10/8/20896194/gemini-man-hfr-3d-120-fps-showtimes-movie-theaters
======
al2o3cr

        We had 40 times more data, which meant 40 times more
        chance of flopping or succeeding.
    

If we've learned anything from David Cage, it's that moar polygons == moar
EMOTIONS

------
kick
The first image it shows is impressive. I immediately knew something was
wrong, but "It's CGI!" was completely out of the ballpark of my thoughts.

